# Any ideas where i could get Large Martini glasses?



## Pinkgirl

Hey Girls

Went to the Wedding Show today in Birmingham and got loads of brilliant ideas, one thing me and OH like are the large martini glasses to go in center on table. They cost so much to hire so was thinking there must surely be a way i could get them cheaper. I am keeping an eye on ebay but wondered if you girls have seen any about maybe in Ikea or a home shop.

(Want to get them early as want to experiment with what we put in them :happydance:

Thanks


----------



## firsttimer83

I'm pretty sure that I've seen them in ikea? :D


----------



## Pinkgirl

firsttimer83 said:


> I'm pretty sure that I've seen them in ikea? :D

ooo thanks, have tried looking on webbie and cant find them.
Might go in a couple of weeks and have a look as could get a few bits for house!

x


----------



## DonnaBallona

my sister had HUUUUUUUUUUUUGE ones in the middle of her tables at the reception with a gorgeous bunch of flowers in.

Im sure that she hired them- I could find out for you from where and for how much if its any help? x


----------



## Pinkgirl

DonnaBallona said:


> my sister had HUUUUUUUUUUUUGE ones in the middle of her tables at the reception with a gorgeous bunch of flowers in.
> 
> Im sure that she hired them- I could find out for you from where and for how much if its any help? x

Yer if you didnt mind, guess its worth getting quotes. I did see some on Ebay which were huge and there was 10 and it went for £200 thought its a lot at the time but now thinking thats not bad as could sell them on again 

x


----------



## Manda

I've seen them in The Range before and my local garden centre had them.


----------



## limelites

Pinkgirl said:


> Hey Girls
> 
> Went to the Wedding Show today in Birmingham and got loads of brilliant ideas, one thing me and OH like are the large martini glasses to go in center on table. They cost so much to hire so was thinking there must surely be a way i could get them cheaper. I am keeping an eye on ebay but wondered if you girls have seen any about maybe in Ikea or a home shop.
> 
> (Want to get them early as want to experiment with what we put in them :happydance:
> 
> Thanks

I just signed up to the forum to answer this question. We got married a couple of months ago and we hired our table arrangements from a local florist in Glasgow. We went with 60cm Martini glasses and our theme was white and crystal. They were reasonably priced and they did all the ground work for us, we didn't have to do a thing. They set up the tables the night before the reception and they cleared everything away the following day. I would recommend them to anyone. 

I'm a new member, so I can't post their website but if you just search Google for "silkblooms". Their web address is silkbloomsDOTcoDOTuk and there should be a link on there somewhere to hire products.


----------



## mummytobe

Ive been looking for the exact same thing. The range had large martini glasses for £8.99 however they arent as tall as the ones you normally see to hire. Luckily for us they are big/tall enough. They arent online though so you will need to go into the shop to see. They did say they had taller ones but it had a twirly stem bit, but because they didnt have them in stock i have no idea what they look like. HTH


----------



## Vici

I was gonna suggest the range as they are by far the cheapest i found (although not quite as tall).

lso here https://www.weddingmall.co.uk/glass-vases/cocktail-vases/product_cat_130.html They are called cocktail vases - not sure what the difference is to martini ones except they are cheaper! x


----------



## Gwizz

I saw huge ones at a local big garden centre/shopping village (Trentham Gardens - seen as Ive just noticed you are in the west midlands :blush: ) No idea on price though 

Good Luck getting some :)


----------



## katieandbump

ooh this is an old post oct 2009


----------



## Bocket

I'm having those, my florist was going to hire them to me for about £10 each but now I'm going with a package for someone who does chair covers and centre pieces, so she's setting them up etc. The ones with the twists in are really really pretty too. 

If you get stuck, try asking at local florists to see if they will just hire the vases out.


----------

